# موضوع / عضو / مشرف الشهر



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

ها هي سنة جديدة و استمرارية مع الترشيحات التي نعملها كل شهر

الفائزين في هذا الشهر (شهر شباط)

موضوع الشهر: طفلة تتحدي ملك الدولة من أعداد الملك العقرب
عضو الشهر: *Nemoo* 

مشرف الشهر: *amirfikry* 

فألف مبروك للفائزين

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*اخي نيمو
نعمة وسلام  
الف مبروك عليك ترشيحك لعضوية الشهر
 ويارب تكون دافع للاستمرار في امتاعنا
 بمواضيعك الجميله والشيقة

الف مبروك وربنا يعوضكويوفقك
*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*حبيبنا امير 
نعمة وسلام 
مبروك لترشيحك لمشرف الشهر ويارب نشوفك 
باستمرار مع موضيعك ومتعليقاتك الممتازة 
مبروك وبنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2007)

*مبروووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووووووك

لأمير و نيمو و الملك العقرب

يا رب على طول تفضلوا فى تميز فى المنتدى المتميز جدآ جدآ

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 فبراير 2007)

*مبروووووووووووك*

*لامير ونيمو والملك العقرب*

*واتمني لكم مزيد من النشاط والتميز الدائم*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك​


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك .. نيمو .. الملك العقرب .. امير ​


----------



## meraaa (2 فبراير 2007)

الف مليووووووون دشليون مبروك ليك ياامير انت انت والملك وطبعا لجوز اختى نيموو هههههه
يارب على طول فى تئلق وتميز وتفيدونا على طول بمواضيعكم
وربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك ياروك
ربنا معاكم كلكم:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 فبراير 2007)

مبروك للجميع †


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك للفائزين وفى تقدم دائما


اخوكم*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك للملك العقرب علي الموضوع الجميل ده
وفي انتظار المذيد كمان وكمان *


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

مبرررررررررووووووووووووووك يا ولاد 
عقبالى يارب 
حتى بس يسمحولى اضع مواضيع
صلوا من اجلى يا حبايبى 
ناردين


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> مبرررررررررووووووووووووووك يا ولاد
> عقبالى يارب
> حتى بس يسمحولى اضع مواضيع
> صلوا من اجلى يا حبايبى
> ناردين


 

عضويتك الان تسمحلك ان تضعي مواضيع بأي قسم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tina_tina (2 فبراير 2007)

مبروك للجميع وعقبال الباقى


----------



## قلم حر (2 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع .
تستاهلوها بجد.
موضوع متميز للأخ الملك العقرب ......أحببته كثيرا .
نيمو : اٍكتشاف جديد بالنسبه لي .......بالتأكيد سأتابع ردوده و مواضيعه ........ربنا يوفقه .
و أخير و ليس آخرا :
حبيبنا أمير ........تستاهل كل شهر لقب مشرف الشهر ( بصراحه مش بس أنت أللي يستاهل اللقب ........فهناك أكثر من مشرف يستاهل اللقب بشكل مستمر .....و الاٍختيار بينكم صعب جدا )
سأقول لهم من خلالك :
ربنا يوفقكم و يقويكم و يحفظكم ......نريد أن يبقى الخيار لمشرف الشهر صعبا جدا .
مبارك لمنتدانا وجود أمثالكم ( أعضاء و مشرفين ) ......نطمع بكم و نطلب منكم المزيد و المزيد و المزيد .
مباركون .


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2007)

*مبروووك للفائزين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي حبيبي روك*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع​
> 
> ها هي سنة جديدة و استمرارية مع الترشيحات التي نعملها كل شهر​
> الفائزين في هذا الشهر (شهر شباط)​




*حبيبي روك بأمانة أنت جندي مجهول *
*ومن المفروض *
*تكون أنت مشرف الشهر وعضو الشهر وموضوع الشهر *
*كمان*
*عامة كل شهر وأنت بألف خير *
*وتكون كما أنت بل وأمام أكثر*​


My Rock قال:


> موضوع الشهر: طفلة تتحدي ملك الدولة من أعداد الملك العقرب​




*جميل موضوعك يا ملك وبجد تستحق موضوع الشهر*
*ونرجوا بالمذيد*​ 



My Rock قال:


> عضو الشهر: *Nemoo*​​


​
*أنت يا عم نيموو مفاجأة *
*أنت سجلت 6 يناير وفي 2 من الشهر الجاري *
*تبقي عضو الشهر*
*أرزاااااااااااااق*
*هههههههههه*
*لا بس بجد تستهلها نشاطك ظاهر *
*وموضيع في أزدهار*​


My Rock قال:


> مشرف الشهر: *amirfikry*​​


​*لا تعليق*​ 


My Rock قال:


> فألف مبروك للفائزين​



*وليك يا حبيبي*​

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## بنت الفادى (3 فبراير 2007)

الف مبررررررررررررروك وديما يارب فى استمرار وتقدم ديما
ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم​


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك حبيبي امير من اجل مشاعرك و كلماتك, بس انا يكفيني شرف الاعلان للاحبة...
ليكون ازدهار و تقدم بالمنتدى لمجد اسمه...


----------



## Michael (3 فبراير 2007)

*الف الف مبروك للفائزين*


----------



## Nemoo (14 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...


 




سلام رب المجد معاكم كلكم اعذرونى انى ردى متاخر شويه .......
اولا احب اهنى اخويا وصاحبى الملك العقرب واقوله تستاهلها عن جداره لمواضيعك الممتازه 

واهنى الاخ امير باشراف الشهر واقوله تستاهلها بردو

لكن صدقنى انا فوجئت مثلى مثلك لم اكن اتوقع انى لسه مشترك و فى اول شهر يبقى اسمى انا الحقير من ضمن الاعضاء المباركين ايضا المميزين واظن انى لا استحقها لانى مش هاجى حاجه جنبكم بمواضيعكم و مشاركتكم 

واتوجه بالشكر لاخى الاكبر ماى روك واقوله كان فى غيرى الف واحد يستاهلها عن جداره واستحقاق سلام ربنا معاك فى زياده رقى المنتدى وشكرا 

Nemoo​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2007)

*الى 1 - العقرب 2 - نيمو 3 - امير
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكم هذا الشهر وعقبال باقى السنه*


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2007)

*جندي الرب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااي حبيبي روك*



My Rock قال:


> أشكرك حبيبي امير من اجل مشاعرك و كلماتك, بس انا يكفيني شرف الاعلان للاحبة...
> ليكون ازدهار و تقدم بالمنتدى لمجد اسمه...


 
*جندي مجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووول*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا زعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك لعضو ومشره الشهر وعقبال كل شهر وربنا يبارك حياتكو:yaka:


----------

